# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  Vendo Sembradora de Granos Jumil modelo 2040

## rdcollantesv

*PRECIO DE VENTA: S/. 20,000.00* _CONTACTO: Rubén Collantes rdcollantes@hotmail.com
CELULAR: 972792838_*
CARACTERISTICAS TECNICAS*
Barra portaherramientas           :              4000 mm
Distanciamiento                      :              900 a 1000 mm
Capacidad depósito fertilizantes:              156 lts / 179 kgs
Capacidad depósito semillas      :              156 lts / 118 kgs
Flujo de fertilizantes                :              100 a 1000 kgs /ha *EQUIPAMIENTO* _Bastidor pantográfico_ _Disco abonador doble_ _Rueda motriz con banda de goma_ _Disco sembrador doble y cubridor_ _Distribuidor de fertilizantes estándar_ _Distribuidor y discos de semillas_ _Marcador de línea, Rueda de apoyo, Surcador y_ _Herramientas y manuales de operación _ Temas similares: Artículo: Perú es país modelo en emprendimiento, afirma WEF Venta de Sembradora Abonadora para granos gruesos Oregón: Un modelo a seguir en las energías renovables El modelo San Martín se copiará en todas las regiones del Perú vendo granos de cusco como maiz quinua cevada, etc  e inclusive papa y entre otros.

----------


## ludwing escobar

> *CARACTERISTICAS TECNICAS*
> Barra portaherramientas           :              4000 mm
> Distanciamiento                      :              900 a 1000 mm
> Capacidad depósito fertilizantes:              156 lts / 179 kgs
> Capacidad depósito semillas      :              156 lts / 118 kgs
> Flujo de fertilizantes                :              100 a 1000 kgs /ha *EQUIPAMIENTO* 
> ü  _Bastidor pantográfico_
> ü  _Disco abonador doble_
> ü  _Rueda motriz con banda de goma_
> ...

 Buenos dias amigo. 
Quisiera saber mas dato sobre la sembradora que ofreces como: 
Ubicacion del producto
Rendimiento.
Precio.
potencia de arrastre que necesito entre otras cosas porfavor te agradeceria esa informacion gracias

----------


## rdcollantesv

Estimado Ludwing Escobar, tenemos dos sembradoras abonadoras mecánicas para granos gruesos: maíz, algodón y frejol principalmente. Una se encuentra en Guadalupe y la otra en la Universidad Nacional Agraria La Molina. El precio de lista fue de US$ 14,000.00, pero en este momento la estamos dejando a un mejor precio porque estuvieron en demostración en el norte. Nos podemos reunir para conversar y ver las sembradoras y espero pueda ser en Lima. Mi número de teléfono es 972-792838. La potencia que necesita el tractor es mínimo de 75 u 80 hp.

----------


## jssr

Agradecere me envie info a jmendezp@g-in.com.pe

----------

